# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  DIΥ... ιδιοκατασκευές.

## dimitris_patra

Ιδιοκατασκευές και  πατέντες  που  έχουν άμεση ή έμμεση σχέση με τα πουλιά.

*Brooder box ή θερμοκοιτίδα νεοσσών ή «μπιζουτιέρα»
*.......για τάισμα στο χέρι.
Αρχικά ήταν ένα χαρτόκουτο και στην συνέχεια αναβαθμίστηκε........έχει κατασκευαστεί και για χρήση στο αυτοκίνητο.......(12VDC).





Προσεχώς .......συσκευή προσομοίωσης  ανατολής – δύσης που  βρίσκεται στο τελικό στάδιο κατασκευής.

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο δημητρη παρά πολύ καλό!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Μπράβο δημητρη παρά πολύ καλό!


Κώστα έτοιμο και δοκιμασμένο ""το εργαλείο"""........και τώρα αγωνία μέχρι την άνοιξη για τα αποτελέσματα!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλά δεν παιζεσαι ρε φιλε! Και το κόστος.....ελάχιστο!!!βλέπω να μου φτιάξεις και μένα ένα τέτοιο γιατί εγώ δεν σκαμπαζω!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Καλά δεν παιζεσαι ρε φιλε! Και το κόστος.....ελάχιστο!!!βλέπω να μου φτιάξεις και μένα ένα τέτοιο γιατί εγώ δεν σκαμπαζω!!!!


......αφού ξέρεις.......ότι θέλεις από μένα θα το έχεις!!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Το ξερω!

----------


## jimk1

Γεια σου ρε  Δημητρη με τα ωραια σου :bye:

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη στο brooder box  τι λαμπα χρησιμοποιεις;  μπορεις να πεις δυο λογια για τη λειτουργια του ( αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας και οτι αλλο εχεις ) για καποιο που δεν ειναι του << αντικειμενου >> αλλα θελει να το προσπαθησει (η πρωτη κατασκευη νομιζω ειναι εφικτη και σε μη ηλεκτρολογους ή ηλεκτρονικους ) ;

Μπραβο για την προσπαθεια και την κοινοποιηση της στην παρεα !

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη στο brooder box  τι λαμπα χρησιμοποιεις;  μπορεις να πεις δυο λογια για τη λειτουργια του ( αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας και οτι αλλο εχεις ) για καποιο που δεν ειναι του << αντικειμενου >> αλλα θελει να το προσπαθησει (η πρωτη κατασκευη νομιζω ειναι εφικτη και σε μη ηλεκτρολογους ή ηλεκτρονικους ) ;
> 
> Μπραβο για την προσπαθεια και την κοινοποιηση της στην παρεα !


........είναι το ξύλινο κουτί με έναν ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη 12V και μιά λάμπα 12V/21W αυτοκινήτου. Στο σπίτι δουλέυει με 12βολτο τροφοδοτικό και στο αυτοκίνητο τροφοδοτείται από στην υποδοχή του αναπτήρα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολλα μπραβο Δημητρη εισαι τρομερος.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Πολλα μπραβο Δημητρη εισαι τρομερος.


βιάστηκα να το τελειώσω μην προλάβεις και το φτιάξεις πρώτος και πάρεις όλη την δόξα !!!!!!! :rollhappy:

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαχαχα κοντευω και εγω αν και εχω λιγο καιρο να το πιασω...

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον! *Συγχαρητήρια!!!*

Πόσο κόστισε η όλη κατασκευή;;;

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Πόσο κόστισε η όλη κατασκευή;;;


για ποιό με ρωτας???? την συσκευή προσομοίωσης ανατολής δύσης ???

----------


## George.72

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## Parrotevmenos

> για ποιό με ρωτας???? την συσκευή προσομοίωσης ανατολής δύσης ???


για τη *θερμοκοιτίδα*...

----------


## dimitris_patra

> για τη *θερμοκοιτίδα*...


θερμοστάτης ψηφιακός από ***** , 7-8 E freeshipping
λάμπα και ντουί 5 Ε .......και ένα κουτί για να τα τοποθετήσεις!!!!!


αααααα!!!!!!ξέχασα.........και 2-3 μέτρα καλώδιο!!!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Parrotevmenos

τίποτα!!!!!  :Big Grin:  

Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο! Όταν εχει τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και όρεξη.....

----------


## Soulaki

Εγω σαν γυναίκα δεν πολύσκαμπαζω από κατασκευές......αλλα με ξετρέλανε το τάισμα.......ετσι που φτερουγίζουν......τρελαίνομα  ι. :Sign0006:

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## jk21

ο κοκκορας ολα τα λεφτα ! χαχαχαχαχα 

Μπραβο καλη δουλεια !

----------


## kostas karderines

Πανέξυπνο και τέλειο.......!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Πανέξυπνο και τέλειο.......!



............. :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## dimitris_patra

επαναφέρω το θέμα μετά από επισήμανση του Δημήτρη jk ώστε να είναι εδώ τα στοιχεία για όποιον θέλει να ασχοληθεί........
αυτό είναι το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο για την συσκευή προσομοίωσης ανατολής - δύσης .....και είμαι στην διάθεσή σας αν χρειαστείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν υπαρχουν τυπωμενα ετοιμα καπου  (για να μην σε βαζω να γραφεις καμμια αραδα μεχρι κατω τιμες εξαρτηματων ) τα εξαρτηματα, αν θελει καποιος να τα αγορασει.Αν δεν τα εχεις ετοιμα σε εικονα ( οπως το σχεδιο ) αν το ζητησει καποιο μελος , τα βαζεις τοτε 


o timer μπορεις να μας πεις τι ειναι και πως δουλευει;  (ρυθμιζομενος προφανως απο τα P2 , P1  ->μεταβλητες αντιστασεις )

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη αν υπαρχουν τυπωμενα ετοιμα καπου  (για να μην σε βαζω να γραφεις καμμια αραδα μεχρι κατω τιμες εξαρτηματων ) τα εξαρτηματα, αν θελει καποιος να τα αγορασει.Αν δεν τα εχεις ετοιμα σε εικονα ( οπως το σχεδιο ) αν το ζητησει καποιο μελος , τα βαζεις τοτε 
> 
> 
> o timer μπορεις να μας πεις τι ειναι και πως δουλευει;  (ρυθμιζομενος προφανως απο τα P2 , P1  ->μεταβλητες αντιστασεις )


τα εξαρτήματα αν θέλει κάποιος να φτιάξει την συσκευή ευχαρίστως να τα δώσω. ΤIMER είναι ο ψηφιακός χρονοδιακόπτης.......δέχεται εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα και δίνει την εντολή για την ώρα της ανατολής και της δύσης κάθε μέρα. Να διευκρινίσουμε εδώ ότι σε ένα κλειστό εκτροφείο η διάρκεια της """τεχνητής ημέρας""" αλλάζει καθημερινά όπως και της κανονικής........προσομοίωση προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε. Γι αυτό ο χρονοδιακόπτης πρέπει να επαναπρογραμματίζεται κάθε Κυριακή βράδυ για την εβδομάδα που θα ακολουθήσει......Το Ρ1-C1 καθορίζουν την διάρκεια της ανατολής και το Ρ2-C1 την διάρκεια της δύσης.

----------


## stefos

Δημητρης(πατρα) εν δραση

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρης(πατρα) εν δραση


Στέφανε κάπως έτσι.......δηλ και ακόμα χειρότερα!!!!!! ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Στεφανε το κομιξ δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα ο Δημητρης εχει πολυ πιο πολυπλοκα πραγματα και εργαλεια.

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, ηλεκτρονικός δεν είπαμε ότι είσαι; Πότε ξεκινάμε φροντιστήριο; Χαχαχα... Πάντως, απίστευτη κατασκευή!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μητσαρα απαιχτες και οι δυο κατασκευες ιδικα η δευτερη. τρελανε μας!!!! ενα τεραστιο μπραβο και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που τα μοιραζεσαι με ολους μας.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Μητσαρα απαιχτες και οι δυο κατασκευες ιδικα η δευτερη. τρελανε μας!!!! ενα τεραστιο μπραβο και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που τα μοιραζεσαι με ολους μας.


Κώστα σ ευχαριστώ πολύ και ελπίζω σχετικά σύντομα να δεις και κάτι άλλο που θα σου αρέσει........

----------

